# A pic of my new Firemouth Cichlid



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Lela.
She has the least sever case of hole in the head...


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

She's beautiful, looks full grown. 

HITH stinks, have you started treatment for it yet?


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

I've been doing the 50% wc daily due to small tank and I've been using bandaid meds Mela and Pimafix waiting on my Metronidazole to get here, which it did today. This morning after wc I did not add any mela or pima because I knew the meds would be here. When they got here I followed the directions with some help from a poster on the cichlid forum you pointed me toward. I ground up the powder and pre-dissolved before adding to the tank. I've got pictures up of how bad the HITH is here http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=350474
The biggest thing that happened with the new crew, just happened: Zoidberg ATE!!!:welldone: 

If you get a chance look at the pics and give me an idea of whet I have to look forward to, please. They are not doomed are they? I've seen overall improvement in Zoidberg. From the extreme stress of moving very ill fish, to him sitting in one corner of the tank starring at me for two days, to swimming, shimmying, and riding the bubbles from the volcano aerator, to now he finally ate and he is super aware of everyone in the room. 

Hermes the Salvini is really shy, which is completely the opposite of the temperament I read online. His HITH is baaddd... I think him and the FM are so shy because the O is such a bully.

Lela the FM is shy but appears to be the healthiest of the bunch.

I've got the what I am currently calling the HT at 80 F should I raise the temp?????


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I think you are OK at 80-82°. The higher temperatures will stimulate the appetite but ammonia builds up faster at higher temperatures. I would dose with Prime at 2 drops per gallon daily to keep it under control and keep up the water changes. Aeration is important when medicating so that volcano isn't just for looks. It's great to hear that Zoidberg is eating. I don't think they are doomed but you definitely have your hands full. They have you on the right track with Metronidazole. Had no idea about carbon & LLE. Once you get them in the 55 it should take some of the pressure off as far as water changes go.

The Salvini looks really bad but I think he'll pull through just fine. 

You are so awesome for taking these guys on!


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks so much for getting back to me so quickly. I just soaked some food in the Metro tomorrow I'm going to shell and soak some peas to (hopefully) get the meds in their guts. Do you think I should dose as I was told on the Cichlid forum or follow product instructions? I'm thinking...follow packaging with adding the meds to food also. As for taking them on, I think they are awesome!!! I would have taken them even if I knew ahead of time how bad off they were just because I'd feel better knowing they are getting the best care I can. I'm only moving Z to Zoidberg to the 55. Right now I'm ok with all three of them being in the 30, I don't mind doing the work and it's easier to dose them in the 30.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I think some kind of freeze dried food would be better than peas for soaking up medication. Freeze dried Krill would probably work well. It's large enough to get their attention and hold a significant dosage of medication.

The thing that bothers me about the dosing schedule is the water changes. Every other day doesn't seem like enough for such a huge bio-load in a small tank. I'm not so sure about that.... I think that's where the Prime will come in handy.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

The instructions on the meds says 500 mg per 15 gallons. It says to do a small partial WC and redose daily. It says stop treating if no improvement in 5 days, but you can treat up to 10 days in a row.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I think the original dosing schedule is a little less aggressive and might be better for the fish since they are a bit stressed at the moment. Mixing the medication with the food and getting them to eat it will be the key.


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok. Great. Thank you!


----------



## DragonscaleStudyBuddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Not that 24 hours in the Metro has had some magic impact, but the clean water and in general good care has led to a very cool effect on Zoidberg. I am seeing tell tale white flesh of new growth around his holes, his dorsal, and caudal fin. I am quite pleased.:-D


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

That is great, I'm rooting for these guys!
A betta rescue is one thing, but a sick Firemouth, Salvini & Oscar...

I'm speechless...


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

HITH is a pain alright. When I worked under a Biologist he always had us use Metro with a 1/2 dose of kmycin. There are also instances where holes show up in SA cichlids that wasn't a parasite, but were due to improper diet and poor water conditions. Could be that the change to better water quality in your tanks is all that was really needed.


----------

